# My new m/home is leaking!!!!!!!!!!



## marydot (Jun 8, 2012)

Used our new m/home for the first time last weekend.  Went up todayto get ready to go off again, and found a wet ceiling and a roof locker with a puddle in it.  :scared:  Further investigations showed that the water had tracked down the wall, across the top of the window blind and down the wall, soaking into the soft wallboard thingy that keeps you from making contact with the cold wall.

When we bought the van we were told the roof had been damaged by someone trying to steal the satellite dish, but extensive repairs costing £12000 had been carried out, all seals redone etc. to ensure it was now as good as new.  (It's 3 years old).

We were assured that there would be no problems with this.

Spoke to a solicitor who hs advised us to reject the van, soon as possible, and get our money back.  Said he wouldn't have touched it.

We have already rung to say we will be returning the vehicle tomorrow, but now need to give them a letter stating that we will not accept a repair, and we wish to reject it as unfit for purpose, and mis-represented.

Has anyone else gone through this, as I'm not looking forward to it.

Needless to say OH is at boiling point, simmering nicely, after having emptied out the Autotrail last week, traded it in, re-filled the new van and now having to empty it all out again.  We live in a second floor retirement apartment, which doesn't take kindly to having that amount of stuff stored in it.  

Marydot


----------



## maingate (Jun 8, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about this problem with the van. I know that you were very happy with it when we saw you in Scotland. Sadly, you are not the first to be conned by so called respectable dealers in this way. A whole new roof panel fitted by Burstner in their German factory would not have cost £12,000, so I do not believe that for a start.

I do not blame you for just wanting rid of it, it just goes to show the attitude of dealers in this country. I would do exactly the same as you and take legal action strongly in order to get a quick resolution. You should also be compensated for the aggravation and stress of it.

Let us hope it gets sorted to your satisfaction. Certainly, the company concerned can do without MORE bad publicity.


----------



## arumba (Jun 8, 2012)

years agao i bought a brand new car it was a new modle i had been waiting for it a while to come on the market. I had it a week and a light came on stating there was a major fault so i took it back to garage where i purchased it from. the next time i saw it it was in bits on their garage floor so i told them i wanted another new on as it was unfit for purpose. they ummmd and arrd but i knew my rights and hey presto i got another brand new car i had to wait a little longer for it to arrive and i made sure that it wasnt the one that went wrong I acctully saw the unfit car still in their garage so you have a right to a replacment.


----------



## suej (Jun 8, 2012)

maingate said:


> We are so sorry to hear about this problem with the van. I know that you were very happy with it when we saw you in Scotland. Sadly, you are not the first to be conned by so called respectable dealers in this way. A whole new roof panel fitted by Burstner in their German factory would not have cost £12,000, so I do not believe that for a start.
> 
> I do not blame you for just wanting rid of it, it just goes to show the attitude of dealers in this country. I would do exactly the same as you and take legal action strongly in order to get a quick resolution. You should also be compensated for the aggravation and stress of it.
> 
> Let us hope it gets sorted to your satisfaction. Certainly, the company concerned can do without MORE bad publicity.



Ooo it's not THAT company again is it??!! :scared: Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction..and soon!

Sue


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 8, 2012)

when you write the letter state that you have spoken to a solictor and he has advised you to reject the van




Rejecting a new car template letter

Your Address

The dealership address

Dear Sir/Madam,

I recently bought a car from your company (name company) on (date).  The car is (model, make, reg number).  A major fault with the vehicle has been apparent since (when?).  I am dissatisfied with the product I have bought from you and as such I would like to reject this car.

The faults with the car are as follows (describe the faults) and I have had an independent inspection of my vehicle (name garage).  They have listed the faults as follows (list what the independent expert says)

OR

I have allowed the dealership (name dealership) to attempt to fix the problem (s) with my car.  To date, the car has been with your mechanics (how many times?) in (how many weeks/months?)  I made it clear from the outset in writing that*my allowing you to repair would not affect my right of rejection and accordingly*as*you have been given*ample opportunity to correct the faults with the vehicle, but with no satisfactory conclusion, I am therefore rejecting this car.

I refer you to the Sale of Goods Act 1979, specifically Section 14 which details that the car I bought from you must be of satisfactory quality.  From my own judgement and that of the independent expert (name garage) I believe that the car you have sold me is not of a satisfactory quality, as such I believe you are contravening Section 14 of the Sale of Goods Act 1979.

I request that you pay me the full amount for my car which totals (£ how much did you buy the car for?) or replace it with another equivalent car. I expect to hear from you to confirm you have received this letter so we can arrange a refund or replacement within the next two weeks.  I have stopped driving the car in line with my rejection and I request that you collect it at the earliest opportunity.

If you fail to accept my right to reject this car I will be forced to progress with legal proceedings in the County Court in order to recover the money.

Yours Sincerely 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theoneshow/2010/01/new-car-problems-try-doms-down.shtml


----------



## John H (Jun 9, 2012)

Further to Oldish Hippy's post above, there is Appeal Court Case Law (Bernstein v. Palmerston Motors 1987) which states that if a fault develops after purchase the supplier must be given three chances to rectify that fault before the goods are rejected and must have failed to do so.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 9, 2012)

I would have thought the seller has chance to rectify the fault, and make the goods fit for purpose.

I can't believe the previous roof repair would have cost £12,000 by the way!


----------



## fishy & Nina (Jun 9, 2012)

As the postings above we are also sorry to hear about these problems.

It's a very difficult and stressful situation and one that we hope can be resolved asap - just don't let them off the hook!

I assume that this company as known for problems but a few posters above, and cannot be named for legal (?) reasons.

:goodluck:


----------



## afl777 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is so disappointing when you have a new (to you) van to be out and about in.

But you know what makes it far worse? Something you said in your post....that you live in a retirement flat.

So this company haven't ripped off a rich couple, or working couple, but someone who has done their bit in every respect and who should now not be faced with worry and hassle but just be faced with a nice retirement.

Go get them, and make sure it's by the thoat. Xxxxx

Ange


----------



## marydot (Jun 14, 2012)

afl777 said:


> This is so disappointing when you have a new (to you) van to be out and about in.
> 
> But you know what makes it far worse? Something you said in your post....that you live in a retirement flat.
> 
> ...



I did indeed use my Pension lump sum to finance the purchase, but at the moment, we have said we are rejecting the m/home, however we have agreed to let the dealer carry out the repair, and my OH insisted on being allowed to climb up and see what the damage was, what was being done, etc, and wants to see a damp test being carried out before we accept the repair.  The thing is we had added a lot of extras, solare panel, gaslow system, security handrail, etc., and don't really want to start all over again looking for THE van.  After a couple of days under cover, it was drying out well, and we have been assured the stained head lining willl be cleaned.  Another m/home forum threw up 4 people with a leak in the same place, the seal on the joint between the transit cab and the Burstner body - would have thought Burstner would have picked up on this.  I have a feeling they will doo their damndest to make a good job of it, as we have not withdrawn the rehection threat yet.  Fingers crossed!

Marydot


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 14, 2012)

Best of luck, with the rain that's forecast over the next couple of weeks should be a good test.

My daughter bought a car (used) and that's got a fault on it, it's in for the third and final try at repair, then it goes back to them and I want compensation for our troubles!!

I can understand if you've added various bits and pieces that you're hesitant to start again. I discovered a leak on mine, it was coming in around the window, it's parked on a hill so water rolls off away from said window, it was only when out in a thunderstorm did we discover it, a quick wipe dry in-between rain downpours and gaffer tape rescued the day until I got home and did a proper job!!


----------



## herbenny (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh how awful for you what a nightmare. We have gone through a similar situation with a car when it kept breaking down in the space of 26 weeks in total that we owned it , it was actually in the garage a total of 17 weeks having various repairs to it.  We had the full backing of the finance company to reject the car, but it was a complete headache and so stressful.  The company we bought it from told lies and we were forced to keep a record of all our conversations and take photographs of the so called repairs.  I would go through trading standards and even the financial ombudsman and above all keep calm about and dont worry after all you have purchased something that has been misrepresented so therefore you have lots of rights and I am sure you will get this resolved.  I wish you the best of luck !!!


----------



## tommytli (Jun 14, 2012)

ive gone through this process before with a brand new motorhome, if you google damp rollerteam 700 it will come up on other sites i used, under the sales of goods act you have to give them chance to fix the problem, mine went back 6 times over a total of  3years,  it was replaced with a brand new motorhome


----------



## herecomesbod (Jun 14, 2012)

afl777 said:


> This is so disappointing when you have a new (to you) van to be out and about in.
> 
> But you know what makes it far worse? Something you said in your post....that you live in a retirement flat.
> 
> ...



i actually find this comment quite demeaning. i am NOT retired, but neither am i rich, we are not even a 'working couple' as we chose that one of us (actually my husband) should stay at home for the children (we have 5)... but i DO work, and we have saved incredibly hard for our motorhome dream. we bought second hand and are now paying the price of repairs and breakdowns. but, we carry on, working harder and finding ways...
does this make us lesser people? 
are we not worthy of support and compassion?
is there no empathy for anyone that is not retired?
my parents are retired, and are very well off, the price i paid for my motorhome, they would blow on a two week holiday for the pair of them.. does that make them more worthy of the users of this site?

sorry... ihad to say something, am fed up with being classed as second rate motorhome owners by some other MH owners, just because we are under retirement age (and yes.. we really do!) 

oh.. and if it helps to put me in a different bracket of empathy/compassion... our youngest child has a learning disibility and is classed as disabled???


----------



## afl777 (Jun 14, 2012)

herecomesbod said:


> i actually find this comment quite demeaning. i am NOT retired, but neither am i rich, we are not even a 'working couple' as we chose that one of us (actually my husband) should stay at home for the children (we have 5)... but i DO work, and we have saved incredibly hard for our motorhome dream. we bought second hand and are now paying the price of repairs and breakdowns. but, we carry on, working harder and finding ways...
> does this make us lesser people?
> are we not worthy of support and compassion?
> is there no empathy for anyone that is not retired?
> ...



I worked hard for 40yrs until I became disabled, now I can hardly walk and am in constant hidious pain. Pain that has more than once made me think seriously about a last ride in my beloved van with a hosepipe, some duct tape and a bottle of vodka and not coming back.

I dont have a motorhome, quite simply cos I can't afford one. My self converted panel van used to belong to the local undertaker and i got it for 500quid. I make myself comfy in it and do the best with what I have. Motorhomers rich and poor have accepted me and my little van with friendship and kindness.

I have 6 months of the year indoors, because not only is it too cold for me to be out anywhere, but I am busy budgeting to pay my winter bills.

I come from a hard working family that often had to skrimp to get by.

The post wasn't at all demeaning, it came from the heart and is truth. When someone has worked hard all their lives they deserve some peace and quiet without being ripped off. 

Ange


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 14, 2012)

herecomesbod said:


> i actually find this comment quite demeaning. i am NOT retired, but neither am i rich, we are not even a 'working couple' as we chose that one of us (actually my husband) should stay at home for the children (we have 5)... but i DO work, and we have saved incredibly hard for our motorhome dream. we bought second hand and are now paying the price of repairs and breakdowns. but, we carry on, working harder and finding ways...
> does this make us lesser people?
> are we not worthy of support and compassion?
> is there no empathy for anyone that is not retired?
> ...



I don't think afl meant to be demeaning, in fact she was being very compassionate.


----------



## maingate (Jun 14, 2012)

It is not the OP who is being critical Mr Moon.

The post was a bit OTT and the poster made the mistake of aiming it at a complete stranger who isw in a worse state than herself. I am sure an apology will follow for the outburst.

BTW, I am a pensioner (since April). When the grumpiness sets in, you all better watch out as I have always yearned to be a miserable old git.


----------



## afl777 (Jun 14, 2012)

No apologies needed. Everyone needs to have their say now and again...

Its cool  

Ange 

Xx


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 14, 2012)

maingate said:


> It is not the OP who is being critical Mr Moon.
> 
> The post was a bit OTT and the poster made the mistake of aiming it at a complete stranger who isw in a worse state than herself. I am sure an apology will follow for the outburst.
> 
> BTW, I am a pensioner (since April). When the grumpiness sets in, you all better watch out as I have always yearned to be a miserable old git.



Got that wrong then.
Just thought it was out of order. I'll have to read it properly next time. lol

I can do grumpy particularly 1st thing in the morning but I'm obviously just a beginner.


----------



## marydot (Jun 14, 2012)

Whoa, what went wrong here?    I mentioned the second floor retirement flat that we live in as it is such a problem haviing to accommodate everything out of the motorhome while it is fixed, and humping it al lup and down the stairs, which are a lot nearer than the lift, is a bit hard onn the old hips and knees.  I've worked damned hard all my life, and my OH has had labouring jobs (i.e. not much more than basic pay) for most of his life.  The only way we managed to afford this motorhome, which by the way is not a new one, has been by having caravan holidays for the last 22 years, gradually saving for and upgrading them over the years, then trading the last one, which we had for 6 years, to get a nine year old motor home, then adding on my pension lump sum to buy the latest one.  We are not well off, but we would like to finally see a bit of the world.  If we were 'wealthy pensioners' we would see the world from the deck of a cruise ship.  

So perhaps some folks might like to read things properly before commenting on a post about a leaking roof, and turning it into an attack on pensioners.

Marydot


----------



## afl777 (Jun 14, 2012)

marydot said:


> Whoa, what went wrong here?    I mentioned the second floor retirement flat that we live in as it is such a problem haviing to accommodate everything out of the motorhome while it is fixed, and humping it al lup and down the stairs, which are a lot nearer than the lift, is a bit hard onn the old hips and knees.  I've worked damned hard all my life, and my OH has had labouring jobs (i.e. not much more than basic pay) for most of his life.  The only way we managed to afford this motorhome, which by the way is not a new one, has been by having caravan holidays for the last 22 years, gradually saving for and upgrading them over the years, then trading the last one, which we had for 6 years, to get a nine year old motor home, then adding on my pension lump sum to buy the latest one.  We are not well off, but we would like to finally see a bit of the world.  If we were 'wealthy pensioners' we would see the world from the deck of a cruise ship.
> 
> So perhaps some folks might like to read things properly before commenting on a post about a leaking roof, and turning it into an attack on pensioners.
> 
> Marydot



Probably my fault for spotting that you lived in a retirement flat.....just thought it was a bad way to treat pensioners that had worked hard for what they have.

Sorry folks...shall we leave this now and go back to the roof...

Ange


----------



## herbenny (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never come across such a welcoming community as people with motorhomes/campervans ......Maybe we are just lucky that the majority of people we have met are not bothered about status and how old or new your van is and what you can and cant afford. We all have one thing in common and that is the love for the outdoors and the freedom it gives us, and if anything the majority of us are trying to escape people who live by status and trying to keep with the Jone's.  We have found if refreshing to meet people of all ages who all have thier story to tell on the hows and whys they came to own a van.


----------



## BrianG (Jun 14, 2012)

All I can say after reading through this thread is that I am constantly amazed how easily people get upset.
   What matter teenager, middle aged, retired, or whatever, we all have our problems. Just lighten up folks.
   Enjoy life, enjoy each other. Stop worrying about money, you'll never have enough anyway.
   Back to the original problem with the van roof all I can say is Good Luck and please keep us informed  with  progress.


----------



## runnach (Jun 14, 2012)

I was in the motor trade for 23 years before a career change, and most dealers are honest and understand referrals is the most productive way of generating new business.

Incidentally the lifetime value of a customer is astronomical...so it really doesn't make sense to alienate customers.

My advice is quite simple, contact and take advice from trading standards.

They can be helpful in many ways, for example pointing you in the direction of an indepenant. Motor engineer who has experience of the courts.....some ts may even carry out an assessment for you..

The benefit of ts is they may be aware of other cases with the company concerned and will soon bring about a prosecution. If a dealer is consistently flouting the law.

Soga and rejection of goods can be a minefield when it comes to vehicles because a court will consider a lot of variables ...age mileage service history etc etc..

Trading standards also work for the motor trade ...we sold cars and vans we aren't lawers

In my experience they will seek  a remedy for you with the clout they do know the law should a dealer be acting silly
Channa


----------



## marydot (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, continuing the saga - we really liked the van, it had some of our stuff transferred to it, (solar panel, Autogas, security handle) so (foolishly) we allowed the dealer to repair the roof, and collected the van 10 days later on Thursday evening.  We were shown the nice clean roof lining and the end caps securely fixed back in place, and told it was a small area which had not bonded properly.  The van was now nice and dry and the damp meter readings were fine.
Took it home, spent an hour getting the heavy stuff carried downstairs and loaded up, leaving me to load up the rest on Friday morning, ready for a weekend away in the rain to test the repair.  
Almost finished loading up and noticed a drop of water trickling down the angle between the side wall and the bulkhead separating the dinette and the kitchen.
This was about 2' further along from the original ingress.  Tried to convince myself it was a bit that had been left in a channel somewhere and had just trickled out as I was moving around inside the van, but of course it wasn't.  It started to rain quite heavily, and sure enough the trickle of tiny drops continued.  I wanted to cry, but instead, I phoned OH and he insisted that I did not do anything else in the van, just ring the dealer and tell him the van was coming back and being rejected.  The dealer wanted to send someone out to look at the van straightaway, to see if they could do anything to salvage our weekend away.  I said there was no point as it was pouring down where we were, so I didn't see the point.  I then said we were bringing the van back on Saturday which we did.  We have left it with them, together with a letter giving 7 days to make a reasonable financial settlement offer, or the next step will be Court proceedings.  Trouble is, we now have no motorhome to 'drive off into the sunset' as a symbolic gesture when OH retires on Friday, and don't know when we will get another one.  .

The matter has now been passed over to Head office for attention.

Marydot


----------



## Robmac (Jun 25, 2012)

Have you considered asking the dealer to pay for the hire of a vehicle for your retirement trip as a goodwill gesture? Worth a try, but don't hold your breath!


----------



## marydot (Jun 25, 2012)

To be honest, I don't want anything more to do with the dealer once this is sorted out- and I think I would be holding my breath a long time anyway!!

Marydot


----------



## mrbadger (Jun 25, 2012)

*Leaky Van*

What a sad tale... I do hope you can resolve it all and be on your way soon. The trouble is that water can track so far before showing itself. In that awful downpour last week we noticed a few drops on wotsernames pillow!! She hadnt collapsed into hysterical laughter  (for any of the usual reasons) recently so it had to be rain. It had tracked from the loo rooflight, along the 12v wiring through the ceiling, and eventually through her overbed light onto her pillow.  I say all this because the dealer may have done his level best to fix it. Leaks are a devil to find and he may be trying to act honourably. If he isnt, then you should Name and Shame!!


----------



## marydot (Jun 25, 2012)

If it isn't sorted out satisfactorily, then I will indeed name and shame, but to be fair, I am giving them a chance first.  

I know what you are saying about water tracking, and the second leak may well be related to the first one, perhaps it wasn't done as well as they thought, but having paid a lot of money for a three year old motorhome, I don't want to take any more chances with it.  Don't fancy being in a French thunderstorm and finding out it's still  not right!

Marydot


----------



## adzuki (Jun 25, 2012)

*Motorhome leaking*

Hi,

My Dad who died last year had this happen with a brand new motorhome from a major supplier, he ordered the motorhome at a show at the  Birmingham NEC you name it the motorhome had it wrong with it, 42 faults in total ranging from locked on brakes, no steering, no handbrake, duff engine, leaking roof, the list was endless, my Dad did as old hippy suggests and he rejected it from the start but it took him 3 years of extreme stress going through the courts before he got a full refund, this didn't include any new accessories that he bought from the same company as they weren't faulty and he was therefore stuck with them, it put such bad feeling in my Mum and Dad that they never did buy another motorhome.

I wish you every success in getting the result you desire.
Lisa




marydot said:


> Used our new m/home for the first time last weekend.  Went up todayto get ready to go off again, and found a wet ceiling and a roof locker with a puddle in it.  :scared:  Further investigations showed that the water had tracked down the wall, across the top of the window blind and down the wall, soaking into the soft wallboard thingy that keeps you from making contact with the cold wall.
> 
> When we bought the van we were told the roof had been damaged by someone trying to steal the satellite dish, but extensive repairs costing £12000 had been carried out, all seals redone etc. to ensure it was now as good as new.  (It's 3 years old).
> 
> ...


----------



## canalwheeler (Jun 25, 2012)

This is such a sad tale, Marydot. I do hope that it all gets sorted out eventually. It does seem that the dealer is trying to be helpful. Maybe they were conned by the seller?

This is my first post here. I'm just buying a second-hand Hymer, and after your experience I'm very glad that it was bucketing down with rain when I went to see the vehicle. It was as dry as a bone inside. However my previous camper, a VW T25, leaked like a sieve in several places, so I can sympathise with your problems.

Tone


----------



## canalwheeler (Jun 25, 2012)

I think in this case the OP said that the roof had been damaged during an attempted theft.

Tone


----------



## Smaug (Jun 25, 2012)

I think the problem is that the OP has completely lost confidence in the supplier - and I am not surprised. The consequence is that they will be lying there waiting for a drip on their heads every time it rains. It takes time to build trust & confidence, but just one sloppy act can destroy it completely. They have had a number of sloppy jobs done on their pride & joy so I completely understand their loss of confidence. 

Retirement should be a time of joy, not added stress.


----------



## marydot (Jul 2, 2012)

Well the roof has been repaired again and they are still insisting that we have no right to reject the vehicle as it is now leak free.  It has been damp tested, and they say they have left it outside in all the rain we had last week without any problems appearing.  In fact I was informed that we need to make arrangements to collect the vehicle or arrange to have it delivered, as it was our property and could not stay on their premises.    
After a lot of soul searching, we agreed to go up today and see what exactly had been done, discuss it with the after sales manager, and watch a damp test being carried out again.   When we rang, it turned out the sales manager is not back from holiday today, he will be back tomorrow - good job we checked before we made the 50-mile round trip.  Also, the rather assertive Customer Service Manager was also off today, and strangely enough, no-one else at head office wanted to speak to us, so we have to wait to speak to her again as well.  

Because we like the van so much, we have decided to insist on having the 1 year warranty upgraded to 3 years, after we have checked what has been done, and if we can get that we will take the motor home back, but issue them with a letter saying we still reserve the right to reject the vehicle if the roof leaks again.  
Our solicitor says we have a right to reject, Br*****lls say we don't.  Who wants to go down the road of court proceedings, spending who knows how long and how much before getting any sort of closure?  Next instalment of this saga will follow after tomorrow's visit.

Marydot


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 2, 2012)

The fact that the vendor claims to have fixed the leaks is an irrelevance.

At the point at which you purchased the vehicle, the Sale of Goods Act states that it must be of merchantable quality.

Quite clearly a roof on a vehicle that leaks like a sieve is not of merchantable quality.

You have every right to reject it, and based on other well documented problems with this same vendor on this site, I think that's exactly what you should do. 

(For example, forum member Locksmith had no end of bother with this same company.)


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 2, 2012)

Have a look here ...

Sale of Goods Act 1979 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## runnach (Jul 2, 2012)

To be honest any upgrade in warranty is purely down to goodwill on their part,here is certainly no obligation

They have attempted repair, if I were you before collection I would have a word with your solicitor in respect of taking back the vehicle without prejudice to your position in the event the repair may not have been effective.

Naturally, hopefully they have got it right.....and this saga is behind you

Channa


----------



## marydot (Jul 2, 2012)

channa said:


> They have attempted repair, if I were you before collection I would have a word with your solicitor in respect of taking back the vehicle without prejudice to your position in the event the repair may not have been effective.
> 
> 
> Channa



This is what we have done, and our solicitor advised exactly that, hence the letter we wwill be handing over.

Sick of the hassle already, TBH

Marydot


----------



## marydot (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, called at the dealer yesterday, and spoke to the After Sales Manager who couldn't have been nicer.  Sympathised with our problems and agreed to give us a 2 year guarantee for the roof.  Also offered a free habitation check and service nest year when it is due.  Explained that the rails on each side has been completely removed and one tiny screwhole was the cause of the problem.  Everything dried out, checked, put back, Sikaflexed and everything.   Dampt test done, left out in the downpours we had last week.  We shook hands on what we considered to be the best we were going to get, brought the van home, and started to plan our trip to France.

Went up to the storage compound after a downpour today and guess what?  There's a small leak, in the same place as the first one. I felt like crying, but thought that might just make things worse! It's going back tomorrow, and the best advice the solicitor gave was to ask for a replacement, as in a court of law, this may not be classed as a major flaw suitable for rejection.  Watch this space!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh Marydot .......what a complete nightmare for you.  I sympathise so much with you as we had the same thing with our car (earlier post).  You think you are givng them every chance to rectify the problem only to find out that they havent done what's been promised and its still not right.  I remember literally banging my head against a brick wall with sheer frustration and in the end we took the car down to the dealers one satuday morning took all our belongings out, took photgraphs,  to prove we left in the condition we bought it in and handed in the keys and said 'this stops here' !!!...........

I think you have been more than patient,  follow your legal instructions now......they dont have a leg to stand on the van will continue to have problems I suspect, so you need a replacement or your refund.  I feel so sorry for you,  that its all ended in tears but cling onto the fact that one day you will be driving off into the sunset good luck and keep us posted :wave:


----------

